
Rure – A C API for the Rust regex library - yberreby
https://github.com/rust-lang-nursery/regex/tree/master/regex-capi
======
gpm
Also go bindings with some impressive benchmark results:

[https://github.com/BurntSushi/rure-go](https://github.com/BurntSushi/rure-go)

